# Betta Pallifina



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have found a new betta I want,lol.
Betta pallifina - Google Search

They are the same complex as the macrostomas so I cant house them together,but wow they are very pretty!

Anyhow,I just had to tell someone,and the hubbs and kid are both like:"meh."


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful fish.


----------

